# Paisajes urbanos del Uruguay



## SebaFun

Que preciosa foto!!!:drool:

Cuanto brillo!


----------



## Xavimvd

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> hace 20 y pico de años me toco ir a Canelones a un velatorio de un bebe de meses, y juraría que esa casa fue la sala velatoria, me quedo una imagen fea de la ciudad por eso. Supongo el recuerdo influye en que vea esa casa como el lugar pero en todo caso era similar y si vemos que hay aire acondicionado en cada ambiente quizás no me equivoque.


¡Qué bajón! La verdad que no tengo la más pálida idea de qué es lo que funciona, de hecho, ni crucé para la otra acera. Estaba destinada a ser una foto más del colección que tomé en Canelones. El detalle del vecino saludando fue el que le dio el toque de distinción.


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Qué buena foto! :applause: ¿Qué lugar es?

PD: Podrían filmar una publicidad de cualquier cera para pisos en ese sitio. :lol:


----------



## nando.uy

Gracias, es el Cine de Torre de los Profesionales, la verdad un lindo lugar (y excelentes salas) sin el ruido atomizador de los shoppings


----------



## Xavimvd

nando.uy said:


> Gracias, es el Cine de Torre de los Profesionales, la verdad un lindo lugar (y excelentes salas) sin el ruido atomizador de los shoppings


Ahora me cae la ficha, gracias Nando. Fui hace dos meses más o menos a ver Los amantes pasajeros, de Almodóvar y coincido que la salas están impecables. Y además ese día fue re poca gente y daba gusto elegir asiento. Pero claro, como fui de noche, no pude apreciar bien el hall y mucho menos el brillo. :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Punta del Este Uruguay por Gаme of light, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Hermosa Punta!!!!:drool:

La verdad que están aprontando todo para el verano!:banana:


----------



## nando.uy

Ta meto esta a prepo y despues vemos, es muuuuuuuuuuuuuy urbana!


Mil mentiras repetidas una vez por El Nando, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable aporte nando!!!kay:

Realmente excelente!


----------



## Tatito

Pa! Eso parece un equalizador gigante, jejeje.

Que es exactamente??


.


----------



## nando.uy

Es el ascensor de la torre enfrente a tres cruces


----------



## El_hereje

La innombrable...


----------



## SebaFun

Torre congreso?


----------



## nando.uy

Si esa misma


Bueno sigo

Derribando el mito por El Nando, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajaj, que buena foto!!!

todos mirando pa otro lado, verdad!


----------



## SebaFun

:rofl::rofl:

En la otra cuadra seguro iba una mina rubia platinada, con un escote mortal y una mini de aquellas:drool:

Impecable foto!:applause:


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> jajajaj, que buena foto!!!
> 
> todos mirando pa otro lado, verdad!


Son actores contratados por Nando. No entendés nada hno:


.


----------



## El_hereje

*Opción A:* Las minas eran feas, aunque los obreros suelen mirar y gritarle hasta al trava más horrendo.

*Opción B:* Ya las habían mirado toditas.

Muy buena foto Nando.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

creo que la foto tiene su encanto...



luces que no iluminan (incluida la luna) por dunamuno, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buena foto!


----------



## Gonza77

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> creo que la foto tiene su encanto...
> 
> 
> 
> luces que no iluminan (incluida la luna) por dunamuno, en Flickr


Sin dudas que el mayor encanto de la foto es el 77 (?) jajaja


----------



## SebaFun

La luna sin dudas...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Colonia del Sacramento, Uruguay por MJWC1, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que hermosa foto!!!:drool:

Realmente una maravilla de postal.


----------



## Tatito

El MTOP se olvidó de este departamento de vialidad parece...

​


.


----------



## SebaFun

Noooo que va!

Creo que se olvidan de varias cositas jajajaa:lol:


----------



## Tatito

​


.


----------



## SebaFun

Linda casonita!

Buen aporte tatito.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Sin título por Enguee, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buena foto cacho!!!kay:


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Qué buena foto Cacho!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

_ALN1509 por allanborges91, en Flickr


----------



## nando.uy

las ojitas caídas por todos lados, excelente aporte cacho



Compradora, vendedor y marido espectante por Nando.uy, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buenos aportes muchachos!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajja

estupenda Nando!!!

te esperamos por los concursos!!!


----------



## nando.uy

Montevideo Atardece por Nando.uy, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto nando!!!:applause:

Sirve para techos de hojas tambien!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguay por SandraQuevedo_Ph, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

^ Muy buena foto Cacho kay:



.


----------



## SebaFun

Estupenda foto realmente!!!kay:

Felicitaciones al fotografo y a cacho por el aportekay:


----------



## Tatito

Muy buena esta última magoff kay:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto!!!

Eso es en el cerrito de la victoria no?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pahhh

impactante la frondosidad!!!


----------



## magoff

SebaFun said:


> Impecable foto!!!
> 
> Eso es en el cerrito de la victoria no?


Efectivamente.


----------



## magoff

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pahhh
> 
> impactante la frondosidad!!!


Me gustaria ver esta misma panoramica en otoño!


----------



## nando.uy

Galpones de AFE by Nando.uy, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

estupenda foto!

pero que valiente!!!!

pd: pusieron seguridad?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

P1120058 by g.rutkosky, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

01_LP_velazquez by davidpuigfotolp, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas fotos muchachada!!!:applause:


----------



## nando.uy

cieloso by Nando.uy, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

DSC00297 by oscarmqr, on Flickr


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Chuy


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Sí hasta parece porlijo jajaja... que bien sacada está esa foto, es hiper super mentirosa, mis felicitaciones Fabio.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

URUGUAY, Agosto 2014 by lavidadeviaje, on Flickr


----------



## nando.uy

Some cloud over Montevideo by Nando.uy, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaj Nando..ya te re ojeamos la foto!!!


----------



## nando.uy

no entendí pero estan pa eso


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> jajaj Nando..ya te re ojeamos la foto!!!





nando.uy said:


> no entendí pero estan pa eso


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745946&page=105



.


----------



## Gonza77

nando.uy said:


> Some cloud over Montevideo by Nando.uy, on Flickr


Si se ponen las pilas, esa zona puede quedar de verdad hermosa.


----------



## SebaFun

Con demasiado esfuerzo puede quedar bien, pero sabemos la IM que tenemos.

Impecables fotos muchachos!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Uruguai by tatianay.missawa, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena foto!kay:

Lástima los carteles de política y los pastos en las veredas.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Buenísimo. Nosotros a ese tipo de fachadas le decimos fachadas "tapas".
Dónde es Cacho ?


----------



## ilignelli_1990

No sabía donde poner esto.

Un semáforo un poquito bien sostenido :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

semaforos antihuracanes!!!

:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Me encantó el poste igualmente, ver uno tan limpio, tan bien pintado y en tan buen estado es todo un acontecimiento en nuestra capital... lamentablemente, ya que tendría que ser la normalidad.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

CIUDAD VIEJA by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## Gonza77

Muy linda imágen!


----------



## SebaFun

Sería perfecta si no hubiera esa cantidad de mugre bajo el cordón en primera plana...

Asco de mugrientos son los capitalinos!


----------



## magoff

Edit


----------



## magoff




----------



## SebaFun

Con un buen revestimiento o pintura puede mejorar sustancialmente!

Impecable aporte!


----------



## Gonza77

Está cara la pintura?...


----------



## SebaFun

Que no está caro en Uruguay?


----------



## Gonza77

Touché jaja


----------



## magoff

SebaFun said:


> Que no está caro en Uruguay?


Los lacteos de calidad y las carnes de primera.
La carne uruguaya te la venden como si fuera caviar en todo el mundo.
Ademas agua corriente tiene una calidad que en la mayor parte del mundo solo encontras comprando agua embotellada y ni asi...

La fruta y verdura tiene escasa variedad (somos un pais pequeño y con escasa variacion climatica),pero frutas y verduras de estacion y durante su estacion son baratas,ademas son frescas y naturales,te la vende el propio quintero en la feria muchas veces,(fuera de estacion ya son mas caras por que hay que importarlas).
Tambien tenes la posibilidad de comprar un buen vino a precio accesible,en otros paises te venden el Termidor en caja como "vino importado argentino" a 5 dolares,lo que encontras mas barato no tiene gusto a vino,es una especie de jugo de uva con alcohol intomable
Seria mas bien "bebida simil vino".

La pizza esta bastante barata,en otros paises practicamente solo encontras Pizza Hut o cadenas similares bastante saladitas.

Los productos de higiene personal los he visto bastante saladitos por ahi,onda el Lynx a 6 o 7 dolares.

Es de lo que me acuerdo por el momento de lo que vi luego de haber viajado un poco.


----------



## SebaFun

magoff said:


> Los lacteos de calidad y las carnes de primera.


Hace cuanto no comprás lácteos por vos mismo? Primero, de cinco pesos el litro de leche fresca, en pocos años está casi a treinta ahora, los yogures a cincuenta pesos, etc...



> La carne uruguaya te la venden como si fuera caviar en todo el mundo.
> Ademas agua corriente tiene una calidad que en la mayor parte del mundo solo encontras comprando agua embotellada y ni asi...


Falso absolutamente, Uruguay exporta carne de primera y vende al pueblo los retazos que sobran de dicha carne, o carne de segunda.
Mientras la de primera va a mercados como USA, o a algunos hipermercados conocidos en nuestro país, en el resto se consigue carne de segunda.



> La fruta y verdura tiene escasa variedad (somos un pais pequeño y con escasa variacion climatica),pero frutas y verduras de estacion y durante su estacion son baratas,ademas son frescas y naturales,te la vende el propio quintero en la feria muchas veces,(fuera de estacion ya son mas caras por que hay que importarlas).


Has comprado fruta y verdura ultimamente? Los precios son increíbles, que por otra parte, el tomate que crece en la mierda te lo venden a precios astronómicos... el perejil te lo pesan, etc... y te gastás en una compra de fruta, no menos de trescientos pesos, un disparate.



> La pizza esta bastante barata,en otros paises practicamente solo encontras Pizza Hut o cadenas similares bastante saladitas.


Decime donde, comprar una pizza hecha hoy en día no baja de 200 pesos la completa.



> Los productos de higiene personal los he visto bastante saladitos por ahi,onda el Lynx a 6 o 7 dolares.


Cruzá a Argentina, y los encontras a un cuarto del precio que te lo venden en Uruguay.


> Es de lo que me acuerdo por el momento de lo que vi luego de haber viajado un poco


He viajado, ahora lo digo con propiedad, y en USA o podés hacer surtidos con cupones, o te sale todo más barato, y de autos ni hablemos.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

SebaFun said:


> Hace cuanto no comprás lácteos por vos mismo? Primero, de cinco pesos el litro de leche fresca, en pocos años está casi a treinta ahora, los yogures a cincuenta pesos, etc...
> 
> 
> Falso absolutamente, Uruguay exporta carne de primera y vende al pueblo los retazos que sobran de dicha carne, o carne de segunda.
> Mientras la de primera va a mercados como USA, o a algunos hipermercados conocidos en nuestro país, en el resto se consigue carne de segunda.
> 
> 
> Has comprado fruta y verdura ultimamente? Los precios son increíbles, que por otra parte, el tomate que crece en la mierda te lo venden a precios astronómicos... el perejil te lo pesan, etc... y te gastás en una compra de fruta, no menos de trescientos pesos, un disparate.
> 
> 
> Decime donde, comprar una pizza hecha hoy en día no baja de 200 pesos la completa.
> 
> 
> Cruzá a Argentina, y los encontras a un cuarto del precio que te lo venden en Uruguay.
> 
> He viajado, ahora lo digo con propiedad, y en USA o podés hacer surtidos con cupones, o te sale todo más barato, y de autos ni hablemos.



Puede que tengas razón en algo, pero no en todo.

pero el precio de la leche no me acuerdo con exactitud, pero ronda los 18-20 pesos, y creeme que eso es baratísimo, aún lo compares con la argentina.
Sale menos de un dólar, mas barata que un litro de coca cola o de nix.

La carne uruguaya que se vende acá seba, es de primera. Creeme que es así. De hecho por qué siempre nos quejamos de que acá la carne está tan cara? porque para tenerla tenemos que pagar el precio de exportación, de lo contrario la exportarían. Creeme que es así seba, la carne de acá es carne de primera, por supuesto no quita que te puedan enchufar cualquier cosa o que justo un corte esté medio durango. Pero mirá que las normas y las técnicas en la producción han avanzado mucho, así como los controles. Acá consumimos la carne que si no pagamos el precio que nos piden, la exportan, no se hacen drama.

Mirá que sin hacerme el wow, te lo digo con propiedad, estos son procesos que son objeto de estudios.
En lo demás, te la llevo.-


----------



## SebaFun

En un país lechero y cárnico esto es inconcebible...

Es como que en Venezuela tengan el litro de nafta como acá o más cara...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hermosa foto Magoff

que lindo cuando pega el sol de verano...jejeje


----------



## magoff

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> hermosa foto Magoff
> 
> que lindo cuando pega el sol de verano...jejeje


Se nota que lo diseñaron los ingleses,ese tipo de barrio se nota mas apto para las neblinosas islas britanicas que para los soleados veranos uruguayos.
Patrimonio puro.


----------



## SebaFun

Buenos aportes!!!!

Hermosura muchos rincones del paìs.


----------



## Gast_

Dejo esta que tomé un día de tormenta hace un par de meses sobre montevideo, se puede ver la Terminal Tres Cruces y la Torre del Congreso al fondo.


----------



## eljulian

*Doble via ..*


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendas fotos ambas!!!! que ganas de estar ahí!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Renovated Hotel by Photography by Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

auto by gastonmart, on Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Divina foto sobre todo la primera, así se deberían conservar las construcciones en ciudad vieja... pero bueno, ya sabemos.

Impecables aportes!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

That Colonial Feeling by Baron Reznik, on Flickr


----------



## mariouy

Paisaje urbano- Ciudad de Salto

https://flic.kr/p/sgajsM


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

^^

impecable!

gracias


----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimas fotos muchachos!!!

Colonia un lujo como siempre, es una ciudad que yo denomino "AUTÉNTICA", se muestra tal cual es, sin ser un pastel de crema, en sus construcciones, mostrando su paso del tiempo, da una lección de ciudad a Montevideo por ejemplo.

Salto realmente es un lujo también, y sobre todo con un potencial increíble, por suerte se aprovecha bastante pero debería aprovecharse más.

Impecables aportes!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Que todas las noches sean noches de luna... by Manuel Gayoso, en Flickr


----------



## SebaFun

Que buena foto!!!

Como Colonia pocas ciudades!!! la verdad un lujo que se da este país, y por suerte está cada día más hermosa esa ciudad.


----------



## FedericoPaulovich

Mercedes :tyty:


----------



## FedericoPaulovich

Esta no la puedo achicar :C


----------



## SebaFun

Estupendas fotos!!!

Mercedes como siempre hermosa!!!kay:


----------



## Gonza77

Buenas fotos Fede. Como siempre.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que poco empedrado tenemos en MVD 

Colonia - Uruguay by Ignacio Hanfling, en Flickr


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

Una foto que saque hoy:








la calidad es tan mala porque mi celular es el equivalente de un microondas


----------



## SebaFun

Si a nivel de calle tuvieramos veredas, iluminación y canteros acorde a la riqueza de edificios que tiene la ciudad, sin dudas sería otra.

Bien podría pasar por una toma de algún dowtown estadounidense!


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

Eso es lo que necesita Montevideo, un dowtown, los dos Radisson son perfectos, con unas manzanas mas quedaría perfecto


----------



## Nort

Se podría fomentar la construccion de pequeños rascacielos en el Centro, en zonas donde no haya cosas de valor histórico.


----------



## Vaimaca

Nort said:


> Se podría fomentar la construccion de pequeños rascacielos en el Centro, en zonas donde no haya cosas de valor histórico.


El 60% del centro tiene construcciones, que aunque están en mal estado, son hermosísimas. 


Yo preferiría que si Montevideo algún día tiene una zona de rascacielos, ésta esté de ubicada alrededor de la torre de antel y la estación central, junto a la bahía. 

Imagínense un viaje en ferry por la bahía, hacia el oeste, el Cerro de Montevideo con su fortaleza, hacia el este, todos los grandes edificios contrastando con la planicie de agua, como una postal de Sydney.
Que la ciudad deje de estar de espaldas a la bahía y que ésta pase a estar en el centro, el cerro tendía las mejores postales de toda la ciudad.


----------



## FEDE_22

Exacto!


----------



## SebaFun

Yo también prefiero aguada y buceo a desarrollar, pero torres altas en el centro hacen falta y mucho, y no todo es de valor en esos lados, creo que bien se puede densificar bastante, con alguna torre alta, el centro, y los clusters modernos hacerlos en aguada y buceo, mercado hay, porque faltan muchas oficinas en la ciudad, no dicho por mi, sino por las cifras que sacaron hace no tanto.


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

Algo como Port of Spain en Trinidad y Tobago?









Lo siento chicos, pero las torres en aguada son un caso perdido D:


----------



## Vaimaca

Isma.Gonzalez said:


> Algo como Port of Spain en Trinidad y Tobago?


Exacto, las torres junto al agua, para que se luzcan, y si de paso podemos convertir la bahía en un centro turístico aún mejor.


----------



## Gonza77

Me gusta la idea de hacer edificios modernos en la Aguada y Buceo, y dejar la CV y el Centro más fiel a lo que fue.
Hay edficios para tirar en esa zona, pero ahí creo que quedaría mejor algo moderno y de un altura similar a lo que ya hay.


----------



## SebaFun

Torres más modernas que esas que se ven ahí, y encima aprovechar los miles de galpones que están increíbles en la aguada.


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

El calentamiento global se va a encargar de tapar de agua a mvd y vamos a poder hacer una nueva capital mejor planificada.


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

Usando imágenes 3d de google earth logre superponer el ''Downtown'' de Ginza en Tokio alrededor de la Torre de Antel en Aguada:









quedaría espetacular :banana:


----------



## SebaFun

Está bueno, pero es muy denso para lo que es la zona.

Creo que con torres pero más separadas, y más verde en las calles como es realmente la zona, quedaría de primera línea.


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

SebaFun said:


> Está bueno, pero es muy denso para lo que es la zona.
> 
> Creo que con torres pero más separadas, y más verde en las calles como es realmente la zona, quedaría de primera línea.


De hecho, esta zona de Ginza son una torre por manzana con veredas anchas donde estan de la calle con un canterito de arboles: 

https://www.google.com.uy/maps/@35....gZWHTcaUT7a6xMNywg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## SebaFun

Uhhhh, mi imagen cambió radicalmente:lol:

Impecable entonces!

Podrías poner alguna de Catalinas en Buenos Aires, esas torres no son muy altas pero me encantan!


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

Igual, no es por nada pero odio los arboles de Montevideo, en invierno son lo mas triste del mundo deberiamos ''re-plantar'' arbole que sean todo el año verdes:lol::lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Yo amo los plátanos y todo lo que se le parezca, aunque algunos pinos entreverados no quedarían mal.

En invierno te morís de frío si no pierden la hoja.


----------



## Vaimaca

Isma.Gonzalez said:


> Usando imágenes 3d de google earth logre superponer el ''Downtown'' de Ginza en Tokio alrededor de la Torre de Antel en Aguada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quedaría espetacular :banana:


Buenísimo, eso si, yo pondría un restricción de altura alrededor del Palacio Legislativo.


----------



## Gonza77

Como que quedría todo muy junto no?...
O sea, está bueno, pero ya que hay espacio de sobra para recuperar... creo que quedarían mejor estando más separadas.


----------



## magoff

Isma.Gonzalez said:


> El calentamiento global se va a encargar de tapar de agua a mvd y vamos a poder hacer una nueva capital mejor planificada.


No necesitamos eso,Montevideo esta excelente planificada,con grandes avenidas,parques diseñados por grandes paisajistas franceses,un Centro Historico pequeñoy facil de mantener y vigilar,grandes ramblas con un urbanismo perfecto,un arbolado exuberante y unificado de una de las especies mas bellas del mundo (Platanuis spp.) en las areas mas importantes...

El problema es que esta lleno de uruguayos que no aprecian ni aprovechan nada de eso y ademas esta gobernada por uruguayos a los que nada de eso les importa.


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

magoff said:


> No necesitamos eso,Montevideo esta excelente planificada,con grandes avenidas,parques diseñados por grandes paisajistas franceses,un Centro Historico pequeñoy facil de mantener y vigilar,grandes ramblas con un urbanismo perfecto,un arbolado exuberante y unificado de una de las especies mas bellas del mundo (Platanuis spp.) en las areas mas importantes...
> 
> El problema es que esta lleno de uruguayos que no aprecian ni aprovechan nada de eso y ademas esta gobernada por uruguayos a los que nada de eso les importa.


Sinceramente ya no le veo el lindo a Montevideo (o a muchas partes de la ciudad), hace unos cuantos años se festejaba que se hicieran edificios en 28, hoy tenemos una avenida donde en una cuadra podes encontrar 4 estilos diferentes en 4 edificios de distinta altura, dañados, abandonados o simplemente edificios que no deberían de estar en la principal avenida.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Castillos


----------



## magoff

Isma.Gonzalez said:


> *Sinceramente ya no le veo el lindo a Montevideo *(o a muchas partes de la ciudad), hace unos cuantos años se festejaba que se hicieran edificios en 28, hoy tenemos una avenida donde en una cuadra podes encontrar 4 estilos diferentes en 4 edificios de distinta altura, dañados, abandonados o simplemente edificios que no deberían de estar en la principal avenida.


...

Es la clase de ceguera de la que hablo.

La definiste perfecto.


----------



## magoff

A mi sinceramente no me interesa alcanzar la utopia de la "ciudad perfecta",solo quiero que podamos aprovechar lo que tenenemos.

El daño es reversible,edificios de estetica anodina o incluso desafortunada si estan en buen estado no son "tan terribles",si no buscas la perfeccion.

Temas como los grafitis son casi una batalla perdida para la mayoria de las ciudades,pero aun asi hay lugares que deben de estar absolutamente libres de ellos,como edificios historicos,monumentos o lugares de cierto valor o exposicion,si nos concentraramos en eso al menos el daño se amortiguaria mucho.

En cierta forma debriamos de ser mas inteligentes y mejorar la imagen de la ciudad,para nosotros primero y luego para los demas.

Pero primero que tenemos que hacer es quererla,asi como es y no dejar que lo malo tape todo lo bueno,que es mucho.


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable foto fabio!!!kay:


----------



## FEDE_22

Por que no estan los carriles pintados en esa foto? No es el centro? Es algo basico y la IM no lo hace como corresponde.


----------



## Gonza77

magoff said:


> A mi sinceramente no me interesa alcanzar la utopia de la "ciudad perfecta",solo quiero que podamos aprovechar lo que tenenemos.
> 
> El daño es reversible,edificios de estetica anodina o incluso desafortunada si estan en buen estado no son "tan terribles",si no buscas la perfeccion.
> 
> Temas como los grafitis son casi una batalla perdida para la mayoria de las ciudades,pero aun asi hay lugares que deben de estar absolutamente libres de ellos,como edificios historicos,monumentos o lugares de cierto valor o exposicion,si nos concentraramos en eso al menos el daño se amortiguaria mucho.
> 
> En cierta forma debriamos de ser mas inteligentes y mejorar la imagen de la ciudad,para nosotros primero y luego para los demas.
> 
> Pero primero que tenemos que hacer es quererla,asi como es y no dejar que lo malo tape todo lo bueno,que es mucho.


:applause:


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

magoff said:


> A mi sinceramente no me interesa alcanzar la utopia de la "ciudad perfecta",solo quiero que podamos aprovechar lo que tenenemos.
> 
> El daño es reversible,edificios de estetica anodina o incluso desafortunada si estan en buen estado no son "tan terribles",si no buscas la perfeccion.
> 
> Temas como los grafitis son casi una batalla perdida para la mayoria de las ciudades,pero aun asi hay lugares que deben de estar absolutamente libres de ellos,como edificios historicos,monumentos o lugares de cierto valor o exposicion,si nos concentraramos en eso al menos el daño se amortiguaria mucho.
> 
> En cierta forma debriamos de ser mas inteligentes y mejorar la imagen de la ciudad,para nosotros primero y luego para los demas.
> 
> Pero primero que tenemos que hacer es quererla,asi como es y no dejar que lo malo tape todo lo bueno,que es mucho.


Supongo que tenemos ideas muy distintas :dunno:


----------



## Vaimaca

Uno ve mapas de distintas ciudades, asiáticas por ejemplo, que son un completo desorden de callejones, callejuelas, manzanas deformes, etc. cosas que no se pueden solucionar a no ser que tires la ciudad y la traces de nuevo (como el caso de Paris), eso en Montevideo NO pasa, nuestra capital está lo suficientemente bien estructurada, con manzanas iguales, avenidas para todos lados y bien ubicadas, calles arboladas, parques y espacios abiertos bien distribuidos. Quizá el mayor problema de planificación sea el ancho de algunas calles y algunas zonas de la periferia, pero eso es normal en todas las ciudades.

Es decir, el 85% de los problemas de la ciudad son solucionables, tuvimos la suerte de que nuestros abuelos nos dejaron una ciudad que era un pedacito de europa, bien planificado y con buen gusto, las cosas mal hechas son recientes.


----------



## FEDE_22

Exactamente.


----------



## Gonza77

Totalmente de acuerdo con Vaimaca.
Falta voluntad e inteligencia.


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

De hecho tenes razón, esos problemas no los tuvimos (me encantan las calles ultra pequeñas de Asia) y tampoco los vamos a tener, pero yo pienso en la altura de las edificaciones, desde un inicio se tendrían que haber proyectado los barrios de gran altura, yo me quejo de las manzanas del centro donde tenes 10 estilos diferentes en 10 edificios de distinta altura.


----------



## SebaFun

Todo bien muchachos, pero tampoco hablemos del caso "Montevideo" en todos los hilos, y felicitemos la foto de Fabio por ejemplo...

Digo, no se... es una opiniòn.


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

Tenes razón, muy buena foto Fabio! y tambien la de magoff!


----------



## magoff

Isma.Gonzalez said:


> De hecho tenes razón, esos problemas no los tuvimos (me encantan las calles ultra pequeñas de Asia) y tampoco los vamos a tener, pero yo pienso en la altura de las edificaciones, desde un inicio se tendrían que haber proyectado los barrios de gran altura, yo me quejo de las manzanas del centro donde tenes 10 estilos diferentes en 10 edificios de distinta altura.


Creo que,increiblemente,el unico lugar donde podriamos allcanzar homogeneidad de estilo y de alturas seria en la Aguada o la Bahia,alli hay cuadras enteras de galpones que se podrian demoler para dar lugar a barrios nuevos y que guarden cierta homogeneidad o tambien se podrian utilizar algunos de esos mismos galpones como "base".

Algo asi..


----------



## FEDE_22

Soña jaja


----------



## magoff

FEDE_22 said:


> Soña jaja


----------



## Isma.Gonzalez

seria genial, como uno de esos mall abiertos o como algunas zonas de Nordelta, pero lo veo menos que el Plan Fenix


----------



## magoff

Isma.Gonzalez said:


> seria genial, como uno de esos mall abiertos o como algunas zonas de Nordelta, pero lo veo menos que el Plan Fenix


Que tiene que ver un "mall"???

No todo barrio nuevo que se haga tiene que buscar una forma moderna pretendidamente rebuscada,aunque a la larga pase de moda y envejezca terrible como todos los barrios modernosos contruidos en los 60,70 y 80 o tampoco todo barrio nuevo tiene que ser un suburbio "a la americana",verdadero despilfarro de espacio que a la larga genera mas problemas que otra cosa,ni tampoco todo tiene por que resumirse a "torres",ni un complejo de viviendas,ni un barrio cerrado...

Por que no se puede construir un barrio que respete alturas,proporciones y obedezca a criterios esteticos clasicos?
Que son imperecederos y superan cualquier moda,pero con recursos variados.recursos clasicos,como diferentes tipo de techos techos,cupulas,mansardas,pasivas,balcones,evitando la repeticion y la monotonia.

Algo asi...










Con puertas a la calle,que fomenten la convivencia,como la ciudad clasica,con espacios que sean verdaderamente publicos,que este integrado al casco urbano de la ciudad y no separado,podria perfectamente estar en la Aguada o la bahia.

Nadie habla de "Nordelta" o barrios privados,todo lo contrario.


----------

